# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Индира Ганди

## Ачйута Риши дас

31 октября исполнилось 28 лет со дня убийства ИГ.Кто-нибудь знает,за что её убили?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Википедия утверждает, что из-за конфликта с сикхами. Или Вы спрашиваете о кармических причинах?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Вопрос снимается,действительно,есть Википедия.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Правды мы всё равно не узнаем, поскольку русская википедия писалась на основе советских статей, а Советы дружили с Индирой Ганди.
Вот нашел в интернете:

*Операция «Голубая звезда».*

Армия центрального правительства заняла почту-телефон-телеграф, закрыла вокзалы, отрубила электричество, выслала всех иностранных журналистов, и перерезала все телефонные кабели, которые вели в Пенджаб (!). Штат оказался полностью отрезан от мирового информационного пространства. В Амрицар ввели танки, которые после трёх дней осады начали штурм Золотого храма, где находились Биндраваль (глава сикхов) со сторонниками, и значительное число паломников (операцию проводили по время большого сикхского праздника).

Золотой храм – это главная святыня сикхов, которых в мире насчитывается 22 миллиона (Сикхизм – восьмая по величине религия в мире). То есть, чтоб вы понимали, вид Золотого храма, который обстреливают танки, для сикхов – это как для католиков смотреть на то, как комунисты (например) ввели танки в Рим и обстреливают Ватикан. Естественно, сикхам сорвало крышу. Просто всем. Они стали массово увольняться с гос. службы, возвращать награды, дезертировать из полиции и армии. Тут ещё надо понимать, что сикхи – вообще, очень военизированные ребята. Сикхизм, который технически является отдельной религией, фактически представляет собой модификацию индуизма, заточенную под борьбу с агрессивным средневековым Исламом (сикхизм возник и развивался скорее, как индуистский рыцарский орден, объединяя солдат, защищающих индуистов от мусульман). Поэтому сикхи, составляющие 2 процента от населения Индии, обычно в силовых структурах занимали до 10 процентов общей численности и до 20 процентов руководства.

В том числе оказались они и в окружении Индиры.

В 9.30 утра 31 октября 1984 года, когда Индира направлялась на интервью к Питеру Устинову, снимавшему про неё документальный фильм, и проходила через сад собственной резиденции, охранники Сатвант Синх и Бинт Синх открыли огонь, выпустив по ней в упор более 30 пуль. Она протянула почти полдня, оставив этот мир в 14.20 во всеиндийском институте медициских наук, куда её доставили сразу после покушения.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Спасибо,очень интересно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Индира Ганди вообще не особо комплексовала перед применением насилия... Известно, например, что она поощряла программы принудительной стерилизации, через которые в Индии пришлось пройти более 5-ти миллионам мужчин и женщин...

----------


## ОльгаО

Вот только почему-то не написано в википедии -  в чем собственно заключался конфликт между Индирой Ганди и сикхами. Там ведь была не только религиозная вражда. Семью Ганди в Индии в принципе не очень любят правящие круги, потому что их взгляды расходятся сильно с традиционными представлениями индусов. Слишком уже они продвинуты в строну Запада всегда были - исповедуют помесь социализма с либерализмом, и по методам своим и самому характеру правления очень неиндиская семья. По сути Ганди убили по той же причине, что вот недавно Беназир Бхутту в Пакистане.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вот только почему-то не написано в википедии -  в чем собственно заключался конфликт между Индирой Ганди и сикхами. Там ведь была не только религиозная вражда. Семью Ганди в Индии в принципе не очень любят правящие круги, потому что их взгляды расходятся сильно с традиционными представлениями индусов. Слишком уже они продвинуты в строну Запада всегда были - исповедуют помесь социализма с либерализмом, и по методам своим и самому характеру правления очень неиндиская семья. По сути Ганди убили по той же причине, что вот недавно Беназир Бхутту в Пакистане.


В те времена среди сикхов были популярны идеи обретения независимости. Действия Ганди были направлены на подавление сепаратизма - только она в этом палку перегнула - когда войска ввели в Амритсар, сикхи восприняли это как религиозное оскорбление и с тех пор уже преследовали её по религиозным мотивам... Так что причина убийства была строго религиозной - её светская политика имеет всё-таки лишь косвенное значение, основную претензию вызвали именно конкретные действия насилия со стороны правительства Индии. Выше писали уже об этой операции - "Голубая звезда"

----------


## ilkonstantinov

эти сикхи находились в ее охране очень давно, после разгрома храма ей советовали убрать их из личной охраны, но Индира Ганди решила, что это может продемонстрировать полное недоверие всем сикхам, а она не хотела такого раскола в стране

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> 31 октября исполнилось 28 лет со дня убийства ИГ.Кто-нибудь знает,за что её убили?


А, может, за это: "В апреле 1975 г. по инициативе премьер-министра страны Индиры Ганди была принята новая, более радикальная программа контроля над рождаемостью, реализовывавшаяся в условиях чрезвычайного положения. В штате Махараштра был принят закон предусматривающий обязательную стерилизацию отцов, имемеющих трех живых детей, и *обязательное прерывание беременности у женщин, беременных четвертым по счету ребенком.* Для тех, кто подвергался стерилизации, а также информаторам предусматривалась выплата премий. По опыту Китая были созданы 2 млн женских добровольческих бригад, каждая из которых должна была «взять шефство» над 60 супружескими парами. В Дели, штатах Пенджаб и Хараяна принятые законы предусматривали лишение прав на льготное жилье, бесплатное медицинской обслуживание, займы и даже увольнение с работы женатых мужчин, уже имеющих двух детей, но не желающих быть стерилизованными..."

----------


## Светлана )

> А, может, за это: "В апреле 1975 г. по инициативе премьер-министра страны Индиры Ганди была принята новая, более радикальная программа контроля над рождаемостью, реализовывавшаяся в условиях чрезвычайного положения. В штате Махараштра был принят закон предусматривающий обязательную стерилизацию отцов, имемеющих трех живых детей, и *обязательное прерывание беременности у женщин, беременных четвертым по счету ребенком.*..."


Похоже, за это...

----------


## ОльгаО

дв, в целом И.Ганди перегнула палку с вестернезацией страны, слишком интенсивный курс, Индия не могла с этим мириться.

----------


## иван_ков

> дв, в целом И.Ганди перегнула палку с вестернезацией страны, слишком интенсивный курс, Индия не могла с этим мириться.


Скорее с коммунизацией.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

В Индии осталось очень мало свободной земли пригодной к сельскому хозяйству, а население увеличивается с огромной скоростью, поэтому и желание ограничить рождаемость. В новостях показывали сикхов , которые создали сельхоз поселение в России, они говорили, что для них в Индии земли нет.

----------

